# Leaked Hobbit photos.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Via 40k Warzone. Really liking those elven rangers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some very nice looking models, the rangers are excellent, makes me wish someone would damn well get on with updating the WF wood elves, cant wait to go see the movie in a few weeks


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm assuming the guy with the axe is Beorn.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those barrel minis are ace! :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the second guy down but the elves make me cringe they really do. The molding on the faces is horrible, they really need to go back to metal or use FW resin on them because they are a real let down (especially that second armored Elf) and I don't think it's the sculptors fault. Thrandual is about the only elf face that actually looks ok I think.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with Jacobite. The poses are great, but the detail on the faces leaves much to be desired. Might just be the painting of them though. Plenty of good minis to accompany the movie, can't wait for both haha


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be fair the sculptors only have three hads between the pair of them so if you consider that the faces are none too bad


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah the faces are disappointing, the only good models are the barrel ones, nowhere near as good as the initial release last year. Not that I'm bothered, I have no intention on playing the hobbit and if I paint any it will only be the occasional character


----------

